# Indoor 3 D Shoot - Britton, SD



## guest83 (Apr 14, 2008)

The Marshall County Sportsman's club will be hosting a 3 - D indoor shoot on April 5, 2009. The shoot will be held at the Kidder Gym, which is located at the Hugh Schilling track field in the northwest part of town. (look for the signs)

Concessions will be provided.

Participants will shoot 15 3D targets twice.

Registration: 9:00AM - 2:00 PM

Entry Fees:

Adults: $10.00
Family: $25.00
8-12: $5.00
Pee - Wees: Free

For more information contact Boyd Erickson at (605) 448 - 2463
Email - [email protected]

For information on future tournaments and events check out our website at: marshallcountysportsmansclub.net


----------

